# Gold in shell



## BerryLane (Feb 11, 2012)

is this real gold?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like it may be crystalline gold.But if it is,be very careful with it,it is quite valuable.It would help if you could post a couple more pictures from different angles.We have a member (richard36) that is probably the most experienced about this.If we can't figure it out,you may want to get a hold of him and have him take a look.Either way it is really neat looking.


----------



## geonorts (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like pyrite


----------



## BerryLane (Feb 13, 2012)

A different picture of the shell


----------



## BerryLane (Feb 13, 2012)

Another picture of the shell


----------



## geonorts (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep pyrite, and if it is a shell chances are it won't contain any gold as the process of forming gold destroys fossils, I have seen fossil pollen with gold from a epithermal deposit but that is unusual


----------



## kuma (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi BerryLane , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
For me , it's not just the crystaline structure , but mainly the way that the light refflects off of it in different shades from different angles , ranging from a nice yellow colour to almost black , that gives it away as pyrite.
Gold doesn't refflect light in this way.
It's still a cool rock in my eyes , I have some similar specimens that I found myself , :mrgreen: 
All the best , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------

